# foam board



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

m health has unfortunately deteriorated to the point where I can no longer build a layout, so I've decided to instead build dioramas.
What I need to know is, can anyone tell me of a good web site where I can buy some foam board?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

go to home depot or lowes and get the 2'x8' ones for around $10 each cheaper than the craft store stuff


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you know what size foam you want?

For thicker foam, The Depot, Lowes and a few other building supply places carry it.

For thinner boards in smaller sizes, I use a lot of the dollar tree foam boards. They are 3/16 thick and cost a dollar. You can pick them up at the store or order a box of 25. They do have a paper backing on them, but if you soak the paper, let it dry, it peels off in a single sheet.

A little 3M77 and you can stack the layers up to the thickness you need. Other glues work well too.

http://www.dollartree.com/household...rds/500c565c567p16450/index.pro?method=search


Buzz.


----------

